# Tablet PC oder Portabler DVD Player



## Kokopalme (30. Januar 2011)

Hallööö,

Da ich nach den Osterferien mit meinem LK eine Studienfahrt nach Süditalien unternehme( von Bonn aus) und sich unsere Lehrer entschieden haben die Tour mit dem Bus zu bewältigen(), brauche ich für die Fahrt(ca. 27Std.) einen kleinen TabletPC oder Tragbaren DVD Player um nen Film oder so zu gucken.

Nur leider bin ich mir noch überhaupt nicht sicher, welche Art von Abspielgerät ich nutzen soll. PSP oder Ipod ist zu klein, da erkennt man ja nix.

Da dachte ich an einen portablen DVD Player oder eben an nen TabletPC auf Adroid Basis oder so. (oder Netbook?)


Was ich ausgeben möchte weiß ich noch nicht. Da wir nur eine Woche fahren könnte ich also nach der Fahrt das 14 Tägige Rückgaberecht in Anspruch nehmen und das Gerät wieder zurückgeben. (sofern es noch wie neu ist.)

-Als Displaygröße stelle ich mir etwas in richtung 8" vor. 
-Akkulaufzeit ist mir natürlich sehr wichtig, da es im Bus keine Möglichkeit des Aufladens gibt.

Abspielen würde ich den Film entweder über die DVD oder über ne Speicherkarte USB Stick. Interner Speicher ist also unwichtig.

Hab mich schonmal durch Geizhals gewühlt, weiß aber nicht direkt wonach ich Ausschau halten muss. Wäre also nett, wenn ihr mir bei der Auswahl ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen könntet.
Ein Modell hab ich jedoch schon gefunden, dass mir einigermaßen zusagt. Archos 7 Tablet PC
oder eins aus der Point of View Mobii Reihe. Z.B das Mobii GenII mit 7" Display und 8Gb. Oder aber die 10.2" Version.
Vorteil bei dem GENII mit 7" ist der 4000mAh Akku, der recht lange halten soll.


lg

Christian


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du denn Akku benutzt, wirst das Teil mit Sicherheit nur mit einem Abschlag zurückgeben können - wäre ja noch schöner, wenn Leute Ware benutzen und das dann die anderen Kunden mitfinanzieren dürfen. ^^ 

Und so oder so ist die Frage, wie lang der beim Filmschauen hält. Selbst Archos gibt nur "bis zu 7Std" bei Video an. 

Wie lang der bei dem GenII hält, konnte ich nicht finden. 


Willst Du Dich nicht lieber informieren, ob ein anderer aus deinem LK ein passendes Gerät schon hat, oder ob es im Bus TV+DVD gibt?


----------



## Kokopalme (31. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Willst Du Dich nicht lieber informieren, ob ein anderer aus deinem LK ein passendes Gerät schon hat, oder ob es im Bus TV+DVD gibt?



Ist schon passiert. Leider hat keiner was. Ich werd mich einfach noch ein bisschen umschauen und mal im Freundeskreis fragen.


----------

